# Disposing of a frog



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

my male hyla cinerea just dead this minute and i dont know what to do with the body?


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Bury it?..


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

TheDogMan said:


> Bury it?..


Sadly that's illegal.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Mujician said:


> Sadly that's illegal.


Umm burying your dead pet in YOUR garden is illegal??


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Burying a non-native species. You're supposed to take it to the vet.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Mujician said:


> Burying a non-native species. You're supposed to take it to the vet.


Well shoot me down..

But if I want to bury my dead pet in my garden I will do so : victory:


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

i didnt want to bury it as it was ill and my sprad to our natives


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Mujician said:


> Burying a non-native species. You're supposed to take it to the vet.


That's not entirely true: 
*"Pets*
In general terms a pet owner can bury his pet in the garden of the domestic property where the pet lived so long as it is not within the definition of hazardous waste. If in doubt enquire of the local authority."


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

If you're that worried burn it.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> That's not entirely true:
> *"Pets*
> In general terms a pet owner can bury his pet in the garden of the domestic property where the pet lived so long as it is not within the definition of hazardous waste. If in doubt enquire of the local authority."


Oh, okay. Where is that quoted from? Thanks.


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

i dont want a cremation lol


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Mujician said:


> Oh, okay. Where is that quoted from? Thanks.


Garden Law - Garden Burial


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> If you're that worried burn it.


 Don't know about legallity but thats where i would go especailly withsomething that was sick,very important that we don't spread stuff to our natives.
I'll add for all of us sorry for your loss 
Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Garden Law - Garden Burial


 Cheers again Ron...learnt something else tonight:notworthy:
Stu


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

so i need to burn it?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya

vet?

if u do take i there it think there treated as biohazard and incenerated
this way it cannot spead any diseases
quote me if i'm wrong



clownbarb1 said:


> so i need to burn it?


 best taking it 2 the vet to be burned then


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

This is taken from an extract from work where I deal with hazardous waste on a day to day basis.

It depends one exception and that applies to whether or not your pet is considered a hazard to human health after it dies. This will only occur in a very few cases. However, there is a great deal of misunderstanding and gossip about this matter so let us take a look how it fits into the current legislation.

Pets come under the Animal By Products and the Environmental Permitting Regulations after they die. To put it another way they come under the regulations governing animal wastes. Not a very nice thought but they have to fit in somewhere and that is how it is. It does not mean they have to be treated in the way most of us would think of waste and the APPCC have worked hard over the years to ensure proper pet bereavement services can still be performed.

The legislation states that all animals must be incinerated or cremated with the exception that pet animals may be buried in accordance with the waste regulations. This means they have to be buried in a licensed waste site. Again, this is not as bad as it sounds. It means that pet cemeteries have to be licensed under the regulations as landfill sites but they can still function as proper cemeteries. The exception to this is that a pet may be buried in the property that it lived in. Therefore it is quite alright to bury in your own garden but you are not allowed to bury your pet in, say, a friend’s garden. Of course having more than one home creates a bit of a grey area and in theory it should be the property the pet was living in when it died. However, we feel it is unlikely that any fuss would be made over that distinction. Of course you should always bury responsibly at a reasonable depth with at least two feet of earth above the pet in heavy soils and three feet in lighter soils. The grave should be kept away from any water courses.

Although pets are classified as waste they remain your property until you hand them over to the vet or other agency. We consider they still remain your property if you have a cremation with the ashes returned and you only give up ownership once you pass your pet over for final disposal or communal cremation.

The only time a vet would refuse to let you take them home is if they were hazardous and a danger to health. There has been confusion over this issue in the past. When the new hazardous waste regulations came into force the Environment Agency felt all pets should be classified as hazardous waste. That issue was resolved by government by making it clear they would only be hazardous if the vet deemed them to be and that would only be for a small number of cases. However, these cases are unspecified so even though it is clear that very few would be considered hazardous it is left to the vet to make that decision and this in turn can lead to interpretation issues. Any refusal to allow you to take your pet home should be challenged and a written explanation obtained. The Association of Private Pet Cemeteries & Crematoria are always happy to look at any case and discuss it with DEFRA or the Environment Agency for you. A sensible solution can usually be found.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

clownbarb1 said:


> so i need to burn it?


If you're that worried then I can't think of anything better.


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

clownbarb1 said:


> so i need to burn it?


Under the grill, on some toast, a little bit of butter and some lemon juice ... :mf_dribble:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

incrisis said:


> Under the grill, on some toast, a little bit of butter and some lemon juice ... :mf_dribble:


 Morgan is the resident frog eater...:whistling2:


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Morgan is the resident frog eater...:whistling2:


Should I paint it green and teach it to 'ribbit' ... :hmm:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I buried Felix but I put him in a waxworm tub to be buried, along with his favourite leaf that he liked to sit on. I guess I'll probably cremate anything else from now on after reading this just to be on the safe side, I wouldn't want to spread anything to the wildlife here or anyone elses pet that digs it up or anything.
Sorry to hear about your frog, Ryan


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

either flush it or bin it ... one of the two dont piss about with the vet they will just charge you an extortionate price ....


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

incrisis said:


> Under the grill, on some toast, a little bit of butter and some lemon juice ... :mf_dribble:


remember to spit the bones out cos once they get stuck there is no return :L


----------



## curpull (Jun 21, 2011)

u could preserve it and keep him if u dont wanna bury him... tho might be a bit odd


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Bury it with a bit of quicklime.It worked well in the plague pits :no1:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

When my B.orientalis died I dried it out for a few weeks on kitchen roll, used a metal mint tin as a coffin, fashioning a cushioning inside it with kitchen roll. Placed the toad inside, closed the tin, sealed it with MASSES of parcel tape, labelled the top, and put it in my drawer. Still have em to this day in a box of random stuff up in the loft.
I also preserved one of my little B.bufo in a tiny small plastic tub about the size of a 2p piece filled with Vodka. (It was a right faff to do actually, had to drill two tiny holes in the tub so I could syringe in the vodka in one and allow the air to escape the other. Then originally I sealed it with hot wax, but after the vodka started disappearing I glued over the holes. Just checked now and nearly half of the vodka is missing, so I should've superglued the sides shut not taped them..DOH!)


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> When my B.orientalis died I dried it out for a few weeks on kitchen roll, used a metal mint tin as a coffin, fashioning a cushioning inside it with kitchen roll. Placed the toad inside, closed the tin, sealed it with MASSES of parcel tape, labelled the top, and put it in my drawer. Still have em to this day in a box of random stuff up in the loft.
> I also preserved one of my little B.bufo in a tiny small plastic tub about the size of a 2p piece filled with Vodka. (It was a right faff to do actually, had to drill two tiny holes in the tub so I could syringe in the vodka in one and allow the air to escape the other. Then originally I sealed it with hot wax, but after the vodka started disappearing I glued over the holes. Just checked now and nearly half of the vodka is missing, so I should've superglued the sides shut not taped them..DOH!)


Heh. As a teenage amateur naturalist I preserved all kinds of beasties in industrial alcohol or (when I could get it) formulin. I hasten to add that these were all animals that had died naturally, _not_ killed to order! I've still got some of them tucked away in a cardboard box somewhere- helpfully labeled 'Uugh! Ron's Dead Things' by my sister.:lol2:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Down the toliet with a bit of bleach.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

guys you know how much i'm up for a laugh:Na_Na_Na_Na: and despite some ones pet dying there has been some very funny stuff here,but lets get this right 
we do have rare natives here,which we of all should care about,if bleech and toilet then bleech for a couple of days untill clear then flush,otherwise there is the remote possibliltiy for diluted bleech not to nail the bugs responsible,a,wrong move by me personally on this score could bosh a great creasted site,with this method. Be sure and burn is 100% but all of us really should think about where our waste water goes just in case dread happens,especially with deaths that have not been analysed.
I hate being grown up but this senario does need to be delt with thoughtfully by all of us,and especially by us. No need for any risks here just be sure and safe:2thumb:

ok back to making Morgan some frog bugers:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:Ron it would help if he could have some of your pickles in them...or on the side,Im sure he's not fussy,poor lad would just be glad of a square meal i reckon:whistling2:
Stu


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> When my B.orientalis died I dried it out for a few weeks on kitchen roll, used a metal mint tin as a coffin, fashioning a cushioning inside it with kitchen roll. Placed the toad inside, closed the tin, sealed it with MASSES of parcel tape, labelled the top, and put it in my drawer. Still have em to this day in a box of random stuff up in the loft.
> I also preserved one of my little B.bufo in a tiny small plastic tub about the size of a 2p piece filled with Vodka. (It was a right faff to do actually, had to drill two tiny holes in the tub so I could syringe in the vodka in one and allow the air to escape the other. Then originally I sealed it with hot wax, but after the vodka started disappearing I glued over the holes. Just checked now and nearly half of the vodka is missing, so I should've superglued the sides shut not taped them..DOH!)[/QUOTE
> 
> Dude...........You have way to much time on your hands!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> guys you know how much i'm up for a laugh:Na_Na_Na_Na: and despite some ones pet dying there has been some very funny stuff here,but lets get this right
> we do have rare natives here,which we of all should care about,if bleech and toilet then bleech for a couple of days untill clear then flush,otherwise there is the remote possibliltiy for diluted bleech not to nail the bugs responsible,a,wrong move by me personally on this score could bosh a great creasted site,with this method. Be sure and burn is 100% but all of us really should think about where our waste water goes just in case dread happens,especially with deaths that have not been analysed.
> I hate being grown up but this senario does need to be delt with thoughtfully by all of us,and especially by us. No need for any risks here just be sure and safe:2thumb:
> 
> ...


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I wouldn`t worry after two days ther wont be much left anyway.You could always leave out in the sun wait for the flies and ensuing maggots.Then you can recycle the maggots or flies in your frogs.All jolly green and wont hurt anyone.Every ones a winner :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I need less of the square meals tbh.


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

Out of 4 pages of comments only 1 person mentioned binning it as that's what I would do.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I think thats what most people would do.There is little chance of it contaminating anything.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
if u wanted to just 'bin' it then i would put it in a bin bag and seal it.

tbh there is so much dead/rotting things at rubbish dumps it may not make any diference


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2011)

burn it if you cant bury it or put it in the rubbish jobs a gooden


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'd just bin it if it was ill. However one of my tiny geckos died and I buried him in the garden... didn't know it was against the law!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I need less of the square meals tbh.


 sorry dude,:blush: i did think it would make ya smile though,:2thumb:
Stu


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

wow debate time!!!!

Appropriate .........................nope!!



Do you have any large potted house plants, all my my diddy geckos and small frogs that pass on get buried in my house plants. Anything bigger gets buried in the garden OR in my potted garden plants. I have two chickens and two bearidies currently residing under our ferret court patio.


----------

